# New Shield Member/ Back up for Reigns and Ambrose?



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

If they do add someone i hope its well planned and a nice surprise. Dont just add for the sake of making it 3 on 3.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Hopefully they debut another new talent this way. Sadly I'm guessing Eric Rowan.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I immediately thought of Eric Rowan if he's nearly ready when i watched the segment TBH, seems setup and tailor made for his return.

Please be something big though, like Samoa Joe or another nice, unexpected surprise.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

This is the fourth identical thread I've posted this in but I think it's a perfect idea:
I'm thinking a new guy from NXT will come up. Rock is not going to be around on a weekly basis to help Ambrose and Reigns and it makes no sense to have the two of them feud with all three Wyatts when Stowman destroyed both of them by himself.
I'd say the logical answer is Dylan Miley. He has huge hands, a great vertical leap and would look believable in a fight with Stowman. This is him on the right with Stowman and Balor:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm hoping it's not Rowan. What sense would it make. He was just with Harper before he got hurt. He would have been with him now if he had not been hurt. Please don't give us some half assed reason for him suddenly going against the Wyatts.

I guess you could with Kane. But you would think he would go after Rollins. Plus, why would he help Ambrose and Reigns? Maybe they bring up their own NXT guy to help them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Trouble with Rowan is, he'll probably come out to no big pop and with his shitty music to boot too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Hero :bryanlol

Rowan is a good counterpoint for Stowman's immense size. Unfortunately, so is Big Show if he turns face again fpalm


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Either its some guy from NXT like Joe, Rowan (which would be a mistake. I feel sorry for the guy, but nobody cares one bit about him), or Bryan.

Bryan would fit snug into this, considering his history with Wyatt.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Probably Orton
It always seemed like he wanted to be part of The Shield when he was around them.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I think Daniel Bryan.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

MY MAN, D-BRYAN!


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

Both Bryan and Rowan will be injured for a few more months, so it's probably fucking Big Show turning again OR a nice surprise for NXT. 
































But y'all know it's Big Show. :fuckthis


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

ZeroFear0 said:


> If they do add someone i hope its well planned and a nice surprise. Dont just add for the sake of making it 3 on 3.


You don't know how much I'd fucking mark out for this. :mark:

Although the chances of this happening are low.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Still think it'll be DBry. 

Maybe, Sami Zayn because, then, he can do high flying moves.

Vince can't risk adding a big guy because we already have Roman.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

For the hell of it, I'll say Solomon Crowe.


It wouldn't last long since Crowe will end up turning on Dean & Roman to join The Wyatts.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Rowan should be no where near a face turn. He should be left with The Wyatt Family


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brock said:


> Trouble with Rowan is, he'll probably come out to no big pop and with his shitty music to boot too.


And everybody will figure out that he's turning and he's been with the Wyatt's the whole time.


----------



## Jackhammer217 (Feb 11, 2015)

This feud is probably going to go on until Survivor Series with Reigns and Ambrose's team vs the Wyatts. Wyatts will probably get the win at NOC then team Ambreigns at SS.

I could see the Usos getting involved and The Rock getting involved for Survivor Series.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I wish Sami Zayn but he's still hurt....


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nobody im sick of shield vs wyatts. Skipped the ss match. Skipped the raw match. If they do it at the next ppv im skipping that aswell. I just want Reigns and Ambrose as a tagteam for now and have them take the tag titles from the dudleys at tlc in a tlc match. Then they can lose the tagtitles and feud with eachother leading into a shield triple threat at summerslam.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Watch it be Shield Kane. The newest version of a polished turd.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The Dudleys join Ambreigns to make it 4 on 3, and then when Rowan rejoins the Wyatts it's 4 on 4.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This will be what will be done with him. Set your watch to it:
1. He'll be shown as a monster
2. He'll dominate every match
3. Cena will whine in the back that he needs to make a comeback as all the fans want it
4. Cena will bury him in yet another "defy the odds" crapola fest
5. Cena's T-shirt sales go up a quarter of a point
6. He'll be mid carder for life.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Whoever they get to join Dean & Roman, I wish people wouldn't say they would be The Shield. Dean, Roman and somebody else is NOT The Shield. The Shield is/was Dean, Roman and Seth...

I don't know who I want with them. Whoever it is will feel out of place for me :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

ZeroFear0 said:


> If they do add someone i hope its well planned and a nice surprise. Dont just add for the sake of making it 3 on 3.


I would very much welcome this.


----------



## kgrodriguez (Mar 3, 2015)

Whoever helps the two of them, I just hope they don't package it as The Shield, or The Shield 2.0, or whatever close to that. We all know that The Shield would have an eventual reunion down the road as all successful stables/teams do, so let's keep away from that.

I'm really drawing a blank on who they can add. In my head, Bray goes all "You can never ask for anyone's help because they will all eventually fall into the darkness." to which Dean answers, "Nah, not if he is the darkness", then Finn Balor debuts, face paint and all.

But nah, I don't want Balor to debut like that.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

unk


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

Nah. I think it'd be best for the Wyatts to continue to destroy Reigns and Ambrose, eventually leading to Reigns turning heel in frustration, blaming Dean for all of it and then having them feud. I'd like to see this improved Wyatt stable actually go somewhere. Maybe Bray wins a singles title and the other two win the tag titles? Have Rowan join the Wyatts again just in time for Survivor Series and book a traditional Survivor Series match. Having the Wyatts go over and keep this stable going strong.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't want an even matchup right now. 2 vs 3 handicap match is good by me. I'm cool with them being beaten down for a few months before anything else happens, but I think that since the family angle is constantly getting played up, we could potentially be have both Jimmy & Jey join Roman & Dean since they come back next month and the tag division is filled to the brim.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

My guess is Cesaro or Orton, or Cena if he wants to overcome some odds. Because as it stands, it's currently looking like 2 vs 4 (Rowan was a heel again before he got injured). 

There is a good fit to go with Reigns and Ambrose, but he's a bit busy dealing with pensioners and winning stuff.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Samoa Joe FTW
He won't be intimidated by Strowman and is an animal and it will allow Reings to continue to be "the powerhouse"

Plus.... Samoa...


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

It needs to be someone who can eat the pin at Night of Champions, because I have no doubts that the Wyatts will win that match.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

BoJackson said:


> It needs to be someone who can eat the pin at Night of Champions, because I have no doubts that the Wyatts will win that match.


Isn't that what Ambrose is there for?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

After all, there's a new monster heel who needs buried.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Daniel Bryan, John Cena, Samoa Joe.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Satanixx said:


>


Woah total mind blow


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

SiON said:


> Isn't that what Ambrose is there for?


Everyone keeps saying this, but everytime he's in multi-man matches it never happens.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Satanixx said:


>


Yeah that's the very last person in thee entire industry that would make sense for this.

So yeah...damnit...FUUUUUU...


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

It won't be known as the Shield. I believe Reigns and Ambrose will need to find 2 new people, equalizers. 2, because we known Rowan is coming back eventually, so why not even the odds now? Anyways, my top two choices are *Baron Corbin* and *Colin Cassady*. Have Reigns and Ambrose introduce them as a New Tag even though I am not a major fan of tag-teams, this is the only way to introduce equalizers.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Seth was the Shield's high flying risk taker... therefore 

enter Finn Balor... in demon SWAT Gear


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

CP Munk.



NapperX said:


> It won't be known as the Shield. I believe Reigns and Ambrose will need to find 2 new people, equalizers. 2, because we known Rowan is coming back eventually, so why not even the odds now? Anyways, my top two choices are *Baron Corbin* and *Colin Cassady*. Have Reigns and Ambrose introduce them as a New Tag even though I am not a major fan of tag-teams, this is the only way to introduce equalizers.


Why would you ever, in a million years, break up Enzo & Cass?


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

The Great Khali.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

How about Roman's big brother, former WWE superstar Rosey. He'd at least have the size to match up with Strowman and Reigns and Ambrose have made references to family in this storyline. He'd also be the perfect candidate to eat the pin at Night of Champions.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Cleo from Set It Off.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> This is the fourth identical thread I've posted this in but I think it's a perfect idea:
> I'm thinking a new guy from NXT will come up. Rock is not going to be around on a weekly basis to help Ambrose and Reigns and it makes no sense to have the two of them feud with all three Wyatts when Stowman destroyed both of them by himself.
> I'd say the logical answer is Dylan Miley. He has huge hands, a great vertical leap and would look believable in a fight with Stowman. This is him on the right with Stowman and Balor:


Ya.. Miley was my feeling too when his name came up in connection with Stowman. Basically Strongman for Strongman.

And hey.. rather than being the Shield... they can be Team RAM. Think like Team PCB, only stupider.

I really don't want another Shield tho, but it isn't the first time famous factions have swapped out members to keep them going. Four Horsemen come to mind.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

Im guessing Rowan will return joining the wyatts. Making it a 4 vs 4 survivor series match. Guessing Randy and Ryback will join Reigns and Ambrose.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Knowing Vince it'll be the guy who won Tough Enough haha


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably be someone like Cesaro. Fairly tall and powerful

I hope it's nobody I like because they'll just be playing 2nd fiddle to reigns and nothing more than an afterthought like Ambrose has been doing for the last month or so


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't want them to reform a "Shield" Faction with a newcomer that would be a shell of its former glory. I prefer legend or a well established guy like The Rock to help them for some matches and then leave.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

You know, I think I prefer to keep the numbers advantage for the Wyatts. It's the only way they could win this feud, because being in an handicap situation would not make look Ambrose and Reigns "weak".


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why get into adding new members? This feud is so not-over with the crowd. While I'm glad the Wyatts were allowed to do SOMETHING eventful for once, this is so boring. I don't give a shit who wins/loses. The hook to invest fans is supposed to be Roman Reigns, yet nobody gives a shit about him. Thus making the feud fall flat every week.


----------



## ccquirion (Feb 21, 2015)

I honestly don't think it'd be a good idea to have a different member in the Shield. Though it'd be... alright with Dylan Miley and I'm sure it'd be a good way to get Joe over with the WWE-only section of the crowd that don't know much about him, I just can't easily imagine the Shield without Rollins. You might say like "oh but having Stowman in the Wyatt Family is alright?", well, kind of, makes more sense than Shield because all three members of the Shield were all equal, Roman was the big guy, Rollins was the flippy guy, and Ambrose was the mouthpiece. But with the Wyatt Family, there's a leader involved with two other people to support the leader, him being, Bray, if he wasn't the leader then why call it the 'Wyatt' Family?

But if someone had to be in the Shield besides Rollins, try to put an NXT in there rather than Bryan or Orton, Orton would stick out like a sore thumb and so would Bryan, more Orton than Bryan imo but you get the point.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena will do it.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

No one until Survivor Series when The Rock comes back in a 3 on 3 elimination match. Rock leaves and the storyline ends


----------



## whelp (Jun 8, 2015)

I like Rowan, I think he's ace!

the handicap idea has some merit tho.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

The guy who mentioned Joe. He'd be perfect in that role.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

They could add no one. Zero.

New day are composed by 3 guys, that doesn't mean Prime Time players need a 3rd member but since the concept behind this feud is family, i believe some badass Samoan will be added to the mix. I just hope it is not Jimmy Uso


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

NapperX said:


> It won't be known as the Shield. I believe Reigns and Ambrose will need to find 2 new people, equalizers. 2, because we known Rowan is coming back eventually, so why not even the odds now? Anyways, my top two choices are *Baron Corbin* and *Colin Cassady*. Have Reigns and Ambrose introduce them as a New Tag even though I am not a major fan of tag-teams, this is the only way to introduce equalizers.


Make a new tag team on the fly, when one guy is already on another team, a comedy one at that, and pair him with a guy who's known as the *LONE WOLF* in order to join two other guys, so that the good guys will have a 4 on 3 advantage for a couple of months over the bad guys they're feuding with? Genius.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

That's gotta be... THAT'S GOTTA BE KANE!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Big Bastard Wyatt just choked out Dean and Roman on his own, so whoever is the third guy, he better be a big guy.

As for the feud itself, not really into it. I can't even remember why Wyatt randomly attacked Reigns. I know Wyatts and Shield have history, and I seem to recall a mention about Roman's daughter, but the rest is a blur. Should have just ended this angle after Wyatt beat Reigns at Battleground. Since then, it's been filler and it wasn't that great to begin with.


----------



## Simon Dean Fan (Aug 26, 2015)

It'll be 3vs 2 or Bray Wyatt sits and watches


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

ZeroFear0 said:


> If they do add someone i hope its well planned and a nice surprise. Dont just add for the sake of making it 3 on 3.


Please no. I can't stand his ugly mug.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

You gotta think it'll be Rowan under a different gimmick, now that he officially is not going to be the Wyatts.

I hate to be that guy but I still do not understand why they broke the Wyatts up in the first place. Harper/Rowan could be two time tag champs by now.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Nobody, Adam Sherr (whatever his WWE name is, Braun Strowman or something) is probably just going to be a bodyguard that stands ringside, he started wrestling 2 years ago or even less so I doubt he's ring-ready for the WWE, he's probably on a beginners NXT or even pre-NXT level. Even during his debut he looked stiff and awkward and no sold a lot of moves and just performed a bear hug and that one finisher.

Even if he competed, I'd make it a 2 vs 3 match. I don't care - there's only one Shield and it has Seth Rollins in it. No Rollins = No Shield. Let's hope WWE doesn't bastardise The Shield like how WCW bastardised nWo in the end, it would also diminish the epicness of a Shield reunion that is definitely at hand somewhere in the future.


----------



## ScorpionSplash (Aug 26, 2015)

Hornswoggle. Yeah just kidding.


While everyone is thinking Joe or Rowan, I'd like to propose an unlikely superstar. Rhyno. He's got the size that makes sense when matching up with them. But yes... Another Spear finisher in the Gore.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Be a great way to debut Samoa Joe.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, I'll go with those saying it won't be anyone and it'll just be standard 2 vs. 2 with Braun Strowman simply being a bodyguard for the two which will allow Harper/Wyatt to get some wins without the wins being too clean.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Rollins/Reigns/Ambrose is the only Shield there should ever be.

As for who their back up could be, I have a lot of names in my head but none of them seem to fit with Reigns and Ambrose.

Probably be a 2 vs 3 feud with Roman in particular overcoming the odds.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

peowulf said:


> Make a new tag team on the fly, when one guy is already on another team, a comedy one at that, and pair him with a guy who's known as the *LONE WOLF* in order to join two other guys, so that the good guys will have a 4 on 3 advantage for a couple of months over the bad guys they're feuding with? Genius.


It was just an example, no need to get so offended. A gimmick in NXT isn't always going to be the same in WWE. Point is there must be an equalizer or two, just saying.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

WWE should make another segment of the Wyatts beating on Ambreigns, 3 on 2, at the end of a match. The beating goes on and on, and then, Rollins music hits. He comes down the ramp like in a run-in, the crowd goes wild...

He stops at ringside, pick-up a mic, says "Just kidding" with that goddamn laugh and turns back.. Perfect heel move.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Time to bring back this guy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad so many people think the same way as me, as in no Seth Rollins = no Shield. They'd just be Dean, Roman and another guy, not The Shield. Don't refer to them as The Shield unless they've actually reunited.

I agree with everybody else in that I think Braun won't do much wrestling and will be the muscle at ringside, meaning Dean & Roman wouldn't need somebody else. Plus Dean & Roman's brotherhood/friendship/family means somebody else being with them would just feel wrong and unnatural.



Solf said:


> WWE should make another segment of the Wyatts beating on Ambreigns, 3 on 2, at the end of a match. The beating goes on and on, and then, Rollins music hits. He comes down the ramp like in a run-in, the crowd goes wild...
> 
> He stops at ringside, pick-up a mic, says "Just kidding" with that goddamn laugh and turns back.. Perfect heel move.


Oh my god, I would legit want to punch Seth if they did that :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I doubt they will debut a new guy to side with Ambrose and Reigns. Debuting a new guy to "increase the power" is a heel move:

e.g.: The Undertaker, Husky Harris and Mc Gillicutty, Mason Ryan, Big E Langston.

WWE chooses in this scenarios a guy who is already on the roster or a returning legend.

So I will not rule someone like Chris Jericho, Rob Van Dam or Masked Kane.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena is the typical WWE move here.

Cesaro, Joe, Owens all have feuds right now.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

It's gonna be barron corbin...


----------



## CJT2694 (Aug 27, 2015)

Mark Henry


----------



## WhatARusHHH (Aug 27, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Probably Orton
> It always seemed like he wanted to be part of The Shield when he was around them.


Yeh, the feud with Sheamus is fairly pointless, the Celtic Warrior should be building to cash in MITB, so would make sense.

Cesaro, with KO moving on to an IC challenge with Ryback, or DB would be cool too. 

3 on 2 is pointless with the matches being so close 2 on 2. Hope not Big Show too


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

*Obvious / Easy Outs - *
Henry and/or Show. Henry can do a version of the old "Hall of Pain" gimmick as the 'Nu Shield's' enforcer. Show just because the WWE uses him for whatever has an opening (heel or face) + he was in the original Shield plan, according to Punk. 

--
*
Possible (ie. current WWE roster) -*

I think that Neville could do an all black superhero-ish getup and serve as replacement Rollins. He's in a nowhere feud with Stardust that's nearing its end, can do great aerial stuff, and could sell the shit about how scary/big the Wyatt's are b/c he's tiny.

Bryan - past history. Past WWE champion. He's legit enough to work. I'd love it. He won't get medically cleared - especially to work a green rookie with Stowman's size/strength...who has a finisher involving holding/wringing you by the neck. 

KO Face turn. He'd be perfect. He's already blacked out with gear. He's an edgy asskicker with flashy moves. He's not a small guy, but he's not Roman/Harper big either.He can work the mic as well as Ambrose and Wyatt. He just needs motivation for the story. Looking to earn respect? Mercenary hired by Roman/Dean APA style? (KO's all about providing for his family).

*NXT GUYS WITH CALLUP POTENTIAL----*

Finn Balor. Shouldn't even need to get into it. Debuting with two big faces and getting prime spots on Raw/Smackdown is a solid way to introduce a guy who will be main eventing someday. The demon works with Wyatt's "spooky guy" routine, Finn outside of the paint, looks like the Shield gear would fit him.

_[To be honest, he signed right around when Seth turned. I was hoping he'd go straight to the main roster as Seth's replacement. Then again, that was before Punk was fired on his wedding day. I was also hoping Punk would comeback alongside Finn - making the Shield 4 guys to take on HHH, Orton, Kane, Rollins.]_

Baron Corbin. He's big and looks like he'd fit in - as he's basically white Reigns. His gimmick currently is too heelish though. It would have to be a MAJOR flip-flop character-wise ***never out of the question in WWE***

Samoa Joe. Big. Credible. Samoan. Storyline ties could work (Roman ties OR simply looking to take on Wyatts). I just think he'd be too much of a distraction for the group. A concern I'd have for Bryan and _current _Finn as well. Guys that over and that known might detract from the GROUP aspect and overshadow everyone involved.

Random NXT GUYS. They did it recently, so it's a whole new world for how and who goes main roster. No longer required to toil away from jobber to character on NXT T.V. They could have some ex NFL or UFC guy ready to roll that's made for this angle. Like we really know the pool of 80-odd guys that don't make TV.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Neville. High flyer with absolutely no persona or direction right now. Can just do cool moves while Ambrose and reigns do the talking


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lol if it's Rowan. WWE will take another L. But I guess after how they screwed over Rowan, it would be kind gesture to try and restore his career.

Cesaro would be a good choice for backup. What's the next PPV? Survivor Series?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Solf said:


> WWE should make another segment of the Wyatts beating on Ambreigns, 3 on 2, at the end of a match. The beating goes on and on, and then, Rollins music hits. He comes down the ramp like in a run-in, the crowd goes wild...
> 
> He stops at ringside, pick-up a mic, says "Just kidding" with that goddamn laugh and turns back.. Perfect heel move.


*WWE would be ridiculous not to do this to get Rollins more heat, would only take 5 minutes of Rollins time, then he could back to what he was doing backstage.

See? That's the problem with WWE today.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I really hope that I am wrong but I can see it being Big Show.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

I’ve been thinking of the Finn idea.

1. It works with him being a replacement for Rollins in the dynamic of the team.

2. The whole demon gimmick would be incredible with this feud vs. The Wyatt’s. You could have Bray excited that it’s Finn Balor and attempting to draw the demon out to join them etc…

Let’s face it this feud needs another angle to it and Finn could use something more than just his Finn Balor character to get over without the Demon and lining up with a pseudo shield reunion to take on the Wyatt’s would help with that and it would also help introduce the demon aspect of his character also.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

How I would do it? 

-Give Reigns and Ambrose a random opponent for NoC. Show? Henry?

-Have the Wyatt Family go over clean. Then proceed to beat the shit out of Ambrose and Reigns along with a returning Rowan.

-Write Ambrose and Reigns off TV for a bit...

-Have the Wyatt Family go on a rampage.

-Harper and Rowan gain the tag titles. Braun as the muscle. Dominance in every aspect.

-Wyatt turns his attention to The Authority.

-Everyone has been taken out by The Wyatt Family by now, Rollins is in deep shit and at risk for losing the title.

-HHH has a plan.

-Que Ambrose and Reigns. SHIELD reunion.

-Cena to be the 4th member. 

-Wyatt Family loses cause of HHH shenanigans. Faces are pissed but they had to do it for the greater good.

-As a reward for helping out against the Wyatt Family, they get a triple threat for number one contender. Make them happy.

-Wyatt disappears for a while. His family sticks around though. Mid card/tag team stuff.

-Wyatt returns and wants vengeance.

-HHH puts Wyatt over in a PPV match. Writing him off for now.

-The Authority is dead.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Dan Rodmon said:


> How I would do it?
> 
> -Give Reigns and Ambrose a random opponent for NoC. Show? Henry?
> 
> ...


Wyatt destroying the Authority? :drake1


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Wyatt destroying the Authority? :drake1


Considering his NXT promos and his early Raw promos about "bringing down the machine", it makes much more sense than anyone else.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

There shouldn't be a new Shield member, but Daniel Bryan should be the one to help Ambrose and Reigns. Why? He has a history with Bray Wyatt and The Wyatt Family, feuding with them just like the Shield did. This feud needs more oomph. What's the best way to get oomph? Insert Daniel Bryan. Fans will be all over their matches. If you can picture Daniel Bryan kicking that giant, new Wyatt family member to his knees and then Reigns spearing him for the win after an extensive feud, and it _doesn't_ interest you, then I don't know what to say. It sounds wonderful.

Bryan hasn't been cleared yet. Maybe they were waiting for an opportunity such as this. When he comes back, he should not be in a major singles feud. He needs to hit the ground running, but not in a huge way. He shouldn't be given the ball immediately. This would be perfect for him.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> Considering his NXT promos and his early Raw promos about "bringing down the machine", it makes much more sense than anyone else.


:drake1 It's cute that you'd entertain WWE giving a fuck about continuity. Plus, we all know Wyatt just talks shit. And personally I'd prefer Bryan taking down the Authority. THAT makes the most sense.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> :drake1 It's cute that you'd entertain WWE giving a fuck about continuity. Plus, we all know Wyatt just talks shit. And personally I'd prefer Bryan taking down the Authority. THAT makes the most sense.


Oh well, of course it will never happen, it's WWE and why would they do something logic? But a man can hope :grin2: Speaking about Bryan, it would make sense considering his previous history with the Authority, but I think character wise Wyatt is still ahead of him. Plus, you would be much more naive than me if you think they would give Bryan, out of all people, that rub. I think they would give it more happily to Heath Slater than to Bryan.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> Oh well, of course it will never happen, it's WWE and why would they do something logic? But a man can hope :grin2: Speaking about Bryan, it would make sense considering his previous history with the Authority, but I think character wise Wyatt is still ahead of him. Plus, you would be much more naive than me if you think they would give Bryan, out of all people, that rub. I think they would give it more happily to Heath Slater than to Bryan.


I just don't think Wyatt should get the HHH rub. He does need a good rub, but I just think that one should go to Bryan. It would make so much sense and be so amazing considering his history with the Authority.

I am not one of the mindset that WWE has it out for Bryan, so I'm giving hope a shot on this.:shrug


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

lol either cesaro or brock. brock won't make too much sense, but they're all faces at the moment so it will fly. cesaro, just to simply have me mark out for him when he takes that new wyatt guy off his feet.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I just don't think Wyatt should get the HHH rub. He does need a good rub, but I just think that one should go to Bryan. It would make so much sense and be so amazing considering his history with the Authority.
> 
> I am not one of the mindset that WWE has it out for Bryan, so I'm giving hope a shot on this.:shrug


Well, I think Bryan already had the rub from HHH, during his WM XXX road to the top. Yes, he didn't put an end to the Authority angle, but considering how long that angle has been going on (and seemingly not having an end near by), I am thinking that no one will have that rub. In typical HHH and Steph fashion, I'd add.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

ive got a feeling it will be ryback


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

If they introduce a new Shield member its got to be someone new. The same way Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose were introduced as new guys, this new addition should be introduced the same way.



dazzy666 said:


> ive got a feeling it will be ryback


You mean the guy that got beat up by the shield more times any one on the roster back then... Although knowing WWE's consistency, you're probably right :lol


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Realistically 

Finn Balor - Makes sense. Wants to show Wyatt who the true demon of WWE is and allies himself with the justice bringers. 


Samoa Joe- Has no real direction right now. Popular Indy guy 


Baron Corbin- Big guy with a strong push and a good gimmick. Could get him his face reactions back. 


Optimistically

Kevin Owens- Would be cool as fuck. 

Cesaro- Needs somewhere to go after the Owens loss. 

Daniel Bryan- Not cleared to wrestle.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

The return of Daniel Bryan?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> Well, I think Bryan already had the rub from HHH, during his WM XXX road to the top. Yes, he didn't put an end to the Authority angle, but considering how long that angle has been going on (and seemingly not having an end near by), I am thinking that no one will have that rub. In typical HHH and Steph fashion, I'd add.


You're probably right.
:mj2


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Whatever happens, I hope wwe cared when they set it up. When they care they can be awesome. It would be amazing if Seth came out to help them clear the ring of the wyatts, then he takes out reigns and ambrose AGAIN!! 

That'd be great heel work.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Big Show/John Cena


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Oh God I don't even think Dean's overness would help crowd reactions if Shield 2.0 contained both Reings and Baron Corbin!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It has to be Joe. Anything else would be a letdown.*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

It won't be Daniel Bryan. The WWE won't put him with his injured next up against three huge powerhouses, especially since all of their finishers focus on the head and brawn stroman is still very green. They will match Bryan up with a safe worker like Sheamus or stardust or something to ease him back into things. Because if Bryan gets hurt again he ain't coming back


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Baron Corbin.

Also part of me believe that there will not be another Shield Roman will still be Roman and Ambrose will still be Ambrose no matter who they're match them with. The only way you'll see the shield back is the day Seth Rollins rejoins it. 

Other than that everything thing else will always be Roman and Ambrose with ??? Vs ??? ??? Or 3x ???


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Brock said:


> I immediately thought of Eric Rowan if he's nearly ready when i watched the segment TBH, seems setup and tailor made for his return.
> 
> Please be something big though, like Samoa Joe or another nice, unexpected surprise.


Id love for it to be someone new also like Samoa Joe he'd probably be great in that role, But if it is Eric and they do it right Id be ok with it too. We'll just have to see which way they go .


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

CZWRUBE said:


> Id love for it to be someone new also like Samoa Joe he'd probably be great in that role, But if it is Eric and they do it right Id be ok with it too. We'll just have to see which way they go .


Rowan makes the most sense. Also, could easily transition from Roman Reigns team vs. The Wyatts to Rowan's team vs. The Wyatts once the feud is over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Erick Rowan would be a stupid 3'rd man. Everybody would figure out that he's going to turn on them from the moment he arrives, except for, of course, Reigns and Ambrose, which would make them look like the biggest idiots in the company.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Erick Rowan would be a stupid 3'rd man. Everybody would figure out that he's going to turn on them from the moment he arrives, except for, of course, Reigns and Ambrose, which would make them look like the biggest idiots in the company.


Who says he has to turn on them?


----------



## mikey411 (Aug 27, 2015)

I thought the new wyatt member looks alot like a juiced up eli cottonwood.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

I'd love to see Rollins troll Reigns and Ambrose.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope it's The Rock so he can go away afterwards and not reform a new Shield disrespecting the best stable of teh last years and one of the top ones ever. Seriously. Screw reforming The Shield with a new guy.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ryback so he doesnt have to get triple powerbombed again


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

tbp82 said:


> Rowan makes the most sense. Also, could easily transition from Roman Reigns team vs. The Wyatts to Rowan's team vs. The Wyatts once the feud is over.


How?? I dont know if you realize this, or even remember, but before Rowan was injured He and Harper reunited. They were dropping hints all over the place for a full Wyatt Family reunion too.

Stowman was always going to be a new member regardless if Rowan got injured or not. Thats how The Wyatt Family would have gone over Ambrose, Reigns, and partner.


----------



## CJT2694 (Aug 27, 2015)

Maybe Reigns and Ambrose's partner will be Rikishi since in this storyline they keep mentioning family and Reigns and Ambrose will need a big man to go up against Strowman.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't get your hopes up because it is going to be Big Show.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I think all us smart people expected Shield reformation.

Everything was there:

1-Black Sheep took out both Ambrose and Reigns, meaning unbelievable that tag team match would work. 

2-Ambrose came out with Roman through stands, which was a Shield thing.

3-2014 Wyatt Family vs Shield was greatest feud of all time.

4-2 on 3 isn't good enough, and if Rowan comes back, 4 on 2 ain't gonna work.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

Ted said:


> Don't get your hopes up because it is going to be Big Show.


I can imagine it. "Well its the big show". I am now a face, you all love me.

I am not joking, I can 100% see this happening. 

Roman: We went out and found the biggest baddest, giant, to fight your giant. hit music Big Show. 

When in reality, a NXT guy to replace Seth Rollins on Shield would make more sense. Someone like Finn Balor.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

My biggest issue with the way this will likely go is that Ambrose and Reigns will likely get somebody to join in who doesn’t actually have an association with them just as a random partner and they will beat the Wyatt family who are supposed to be this strong established power and have actual cohesiveness amongst them.

If I were writing it I would have Rowan come back and join the Wyatt's at NoC to destroy Reigns and Ambrose and whoever they get as their third random member. Have the Wyatt's destroy anybody that Reigns and Ambrose randomly ask to assist them and then leading up to or at Survivor series have the Shield reform with 2 new actual members (I would love it be Balor and Joe for example)

Reigns and Ambrose + 1 or 2 random selections should not be able to beat a cohesive Wyatt family.

Then again I am bias because I love stables.


----------



## FromThePort (Aug 6, 2015)

Maybe Samoa Joe will come help them.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Kevin Owens face turn! Book it.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Like a lot of people have already said, I kind of expect Eric Rowan to join with Reigns and Ambrose against The Wyatt Family. 

Though, I do like the idea of Samoa Joe joining Reigns and Ambrose. He doesn't have the physical presence that Braun Stowman has, but Joe has that legit tough guy/badass thing going for him. It's not unrealistic that Joe would be able to put a whipping on Stowman.

Another wrestler that might work would be Baron Corbin. I'm not a fan of his, but he does a good job of looking tough and strong.


----------



## holmlea-pad (Jan 28, 2014)

Knowing the way the WWE book story lines soneone like Cesaro will have a pointless match on Raw or Smackdown with Bray and get beatdown by the Family and he will want revenge and join the fight.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Baron Corbin,duh.........


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

just continue this 2vs3 for sometime

dont rush another member just for the sake of adding

book wyatt strong for once


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hideo Itami.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Heath Slater. Reforming 3mb baby!!!


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Repackaged damian sandow....or damian reignsdow?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Macho Man Randy Savage said:


> Watch it be Shield Kane. The newest version of a polished turd.


Oh God I hope not.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

I think on current wwe/nxt roster there is only 3 credible people who it could be, a returning Daniel bryan, cesaro or a called up samoa joe


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd love to see Joe come in as a surprise partner help them destroy The Wyatts in the match and then leave them for a 2 on 3 beatdown from The Wyatts. Keep Joe as a BA loner.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Never saw the hype about Joe, He bores me to tears hopefully he leaves rather than get called up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What an absolute jobber storyline this has become. 

:ti


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> What an absolute jobber storyline this has become.
> 
> :ti


Its just gone on to long for nothing to happen other than introducing Eric Rowan 2.0. This started at Money in The Bank. Should've ended at Summerslam. The time to move on is past due.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Face Big Show. Let's be real


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Loudness said:


> Nobody, Adam Sherr (whatever his WWE name is, Braun Strowman or something) is probably just going to be a bodyguard that stands ringside, he started wrestling 2 years ago or even less so I doubt he's ring-ready for the WWE, he's probably on a beginners NXT or even pre-NXT level. Even during his debut he looked stiff and awkward and no sold a lot of moves and just performed a bear hug and that one finisher.
> 
> Even if he competed, I'd make it a 2 vs 3 match. I don't care - there's only one Shield and it has Seth Rollins in it. No Rollins = No Shield. Let's hope WWE doesn't bastardise The Shield like how WCW bastardised nWo in the end, it would also diminish the epicness of a Shield reunion that is definitely at hand somewhere in the future.


I thought this too. Both Stowman and Miley currently make Reigns look like Malenko or Thesz. Their roles for the time being would be like 911 or Big Dick Dudley in the old ECW. 
Basically a boot to the face or chokeslam and that's their contribution.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd like to just see Ambrose/Reigns without any help. But if they went with someone, I wouldn't be against a returning Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)




----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd like to see Sami Zayn as the new member.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*

It's 100% happening after this raw, they got demolished again.

What do you guys think?, Bring up Corbin?. Perfect look, bad ass, huge improvement in ring work.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*

Mark Henry, probably


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They need Lesnar ... nobody is going to get past that fucking beast of a man. 

I like it, WWE has needed a new beast for a while. Kane and Big Show are on their way out, Lesnar is part time and Harper and Stowman are just really good in this. They are the brothers of destruction lol.

This guy is actually terrifying.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*

I like the Corbin idea. He looks like he could legit beat up Strowman and he has been booked as a monster.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*

Its going to be Rowan


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*



Catsaregreat said:


> Its going to be Rowan


Wouldn't cut it. He doesn't look "bad" enough, isn't hype-worthy, and just wouldn't bring enough interest to the feud.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*

Hopefully Big Show just so Braun can go over his fat ass and he can eat the pin at the next PPV match because Reigns sure as hell won't.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*



JMGray491 said:


> Wouldn't cut it. He doesn't look "bad" enough, isn't hype-worthy, and just wouldn't bring enough interest to the feud.


Well prepare to be disappointed then


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Couldn't they come up with a better name?

Braun Stroman sounds like a nerdy accountant.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*



JMGray491 said:


> I like the Corbin idea. He looks like he could legit beat up Strowman and he has been booked as a monster.


Does he though? He looks like a clean cut strowman minus 80% of the muscle.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*



Yawn Cena said:


> Does he though? He looks like a clean cut strowman minus 80% of the muscle.


It doesn't matter, he has the look to be something great and he would look formidable enough, bring interest, and he has a ton of talent. Not to mention he fits the look that Ambrose and Reigns have.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*

Meh, rather him than Cena I guess. But isn't his whole thing about being a 'lone wolf' I rarely watch NXT but i'm pretty sure half of his gimmick is about not being a team player.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*

Hopefully Sami Zayn's alleged 1-2 month injury timetable is kayfabe, and he'll be sheild 2.0's third man.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

MEMS said:


> Couldn't they come up with a better name?
> 
> Braun Stroman sounds like a nerdy accountant.


:tripsscust


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*

Gonna be Cena.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*



JMGray491 said:


> I like the Corbin idea. He looks like he could legit beat up Strowman and he has been booked as a monster.


He does? Corbin looks like a stick figure emo kid. All he's got going for him is that he's tall. He looks like a strong wind would shatter all his bones.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep, the first thing I think about when I hear the name Braun Strowman is an accountant...



Jesus, people will moan about anything. WWE might have lazy ass booking but tbh they could cure cancer and half of the fans would moan about how heart disease is being buried and taking a back seat.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Wyatt, Harper and Strowman vs. Reigns, Ambrose and Samoa Joe.


And what kind of accountants do you guys have? Jeez.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*



Crasp said:


> Hopefully Sami Zayn's alleged 1-2 month injury timetable is kayfabe, and he'll be sheild 2.0's third man.


If that's true have him go up against Owens, and make Cesaro the strong man vs the Wyatts.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

It will either be - Rowan or Ryback is my guess.

There is no one else. Big show? he is heel and doesnt fit with shield.


----------



## JMGray491 (Aug 31, 2015)

I would do anything to not have to see Samoa Joe in the WWE. It sucks enough seeing him on NXT.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess it won't be Big Show.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A returning Bryan would be the only choice that people could get behind. Don't see it happening. 

If it's a face Big Show, then kill me now.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

It's gotta be another big guy to even make this somewhat believable. Braun is being booked as this brickhouse monster who is virtually unstoppable and actually looks the part. Reigns and Ambrose need to team up with someone who can come close to him in size and power. As of right now the only people I can think of kayfabe wise would be Big Show, Kane, Ryback, Rowan, Rusev, or sadly Cena. I'd even be happy if Mark Henry joined them.

I wouldn't mind both teams having a monster in their corner. What I don't want to see is some normal sized guy fighting with Reigns and Ambrose. The Wyatts are all huge as it is with Braun being the freak among freaks. 

I might be in the minority here but I can't get behind these suspension of belief type match ups. If somebody like Big Show actually punched you in the face then most people would literally get brain damage and/or die. Yet he loses all the time. I wanna see them recruit a monster to stop this monster in Braun. No bringing in people like Daniel Bryan or no shit like that.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*



JMGray491 said:


> I like the Corbin idea.* He looks like he could legit beat up Strowman* and he has been booked as a monster.


LOL

No he doesnt.

At all...


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: Okay, Who is reigns and Ambrose going to recruit for shield 2.0*



JMGray491 said:


> I like the Corbin idea. He looks like he could legit beat up Strowman and he has been booked as a monster.











kay2


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

nightmare515 said:


> It's gotta be another big guy to even make this somewhat believable. Braun is being booked as this brickhouse monster who is virtually unstoppable and actually looks the part. Reigns and Ambrose need to team up with someone who can come close to him in size and power. As of right now the only people I can think of kayfabe wise would be Big Show, Kane, Ryback, Rowan, Rusev, or sadly Cena. I'd even be happy if Mark Henry joined them.
> 
> I wouldn't mind both teams having a monster in their corner. What I don't want to see is some normal sized guy fighting with Reigns and Ambrose. The Wyatts are all huge as it is with Braun being the freak among freaks.
> 
> I might be in the minority here but I can't get behind these suspension of belief type match ups. If somebody like Big Show actually punched you in the face then most people would literally get brain damage and/or die. Yet he loses all the time. I wanna see them recruit a monster to stop this monster in Braun. No bringing in people like Daniel Bryan or no shit like that.



Agreed, as long as Strowman goes over Big Show or *Insert other old 300+ pounder here* at the end. 

I would be ok with Big Show swinging the momentum a little bit towards Reigns/Ambrose but it HAS to end with Braun beating him.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't want Rowan joining Reigns and Ambrose because you know he will turn on them and re-join Wyatts.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Bring on Enzo and Cass. They're supposed to debut in the near future, so it would be good exposure. 

Plus yknow.....Cass is seven feet tall and you can't teach that.Strowmans 6'8


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Strowman's also literally twice as strong as Cass and probably 130 pounds heavier . The two of them have no place in this feud and would be so, so out of place.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I want to get excited bout "who could it be" but this is wwe and will prob be rowan. 
Having a small chap like bryans size would make no sense they need a beast size guy to go toe/toe with strowman.

I wasnt sold on corbin for a long while but he defo improved. He impressed me in his match with joe

According to wifi strowman is 380 pounds and 6"8. He looks bigger then that thou hes a animal of a man. 

What wwe SHOULD do at mo is have strowman vs henry or big show just to show people what this guy is capable of strength wise


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

For everyone saying Rowan...why? Like, really...why? You do realize he literally just turned heel and rejoined Harper before his injury?

Harper and Rowan failed as singles competitors, hence the reunion.

I know WWE creative is retarded enough to do it, but it would bomb in every aspect and Im sure even they know that.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Any chance it is Daniel Bryan and they are just keeping it quiet? He's technically been 'cleared' for a while, he's just kind of been in limbo waiting for WWE to be cool with him coming back,


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh shit didn't Khali say he was coming back soon?:ambrose4


----------



## xevven (Jan 21, 2014)

Masked Kane Face


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Clearly they are setting up The Rocks return?


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

Even though i have no interest in Rowan doing anything but rejoin the Wyatts, the only way i could even consider the idea of him being the equalizer to Braun would be if he had previously been billed as a monster, or a character with immense strength to match that of Brauns and hadn't been in a losing feud with the likes of the Uso's. Rowan just doesn't carry that "ohhh shit" vibe if his music were to hit and he attacked Braun because hes been exposed.

It depends on how theyre doing the third Shield member though, if it isn't going to be Roman overcoming him and they go the route of a third man who's brought in specificly to compete against Braun as an equalizer, and it isn't someone new then i can only see it being Big Show, Mark Henry or Demon Kane because those are the only people around who are believable in taking on a character like Brauns, losses and jobbing careers aside.

I'd love to see someone smaller, like a returning Daniel Bryan or whoever else, but i'd rather it wasn't someone half the size of Braun running out to save the day unless its to take out the original Wyatts allowing Reigns to overcome Braun.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rowan failed because they immediately made him lose to big show, who just went through losing to everyone. He should have at least went over show.

I think wwe will go stupid route and keep throwing ambrose and reigns against him until they win.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

In a dream world a massive surprise like Samoa Joe would be ideal.

But someone like Rowan will be likely.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

It sounds a bit far-fetched but what about a face turned Rollins? Rollins feuds with Trips pisses him of and gets punished by The Wyatt Family.
I like heels Rollins but if Rollins v Trips happens, he may turn face. If he did, what would be a better way than rejoining his buddies.

Succesful face turn: *✓*
Good storyline: *✓*
Good match: *✓*, since everyone loves Shield v Wyatt Family.
Momentum: *✓*


I hope he stays heel but this would save both Wyat v Reigns & Ambrose as the Authority v Rollins angle. Better than any storyline
involving Sting or Sheamus imo.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

They need to do something soon, last night's segment was an almost note for note echo of last weeks.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dan Rodmon said:


> For everyone saying Rowan...why? Like, really...why? You do realize he literally just turned heel and rejoined Harper before his injury?
> 
> Harper and Rowan failed as singles competitors, hence the reunion.
> 
> I know WWE creative is retarded enough to do it, but it would bomb in every aspect and Im sure even they know that.


Angry that he got pushed aside for Stowman? Reigns comes to him because he knows the inner workings of the Wyatts?


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

it SHOULD be this guy


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Maybe they just do a 2-on-1 handicap where Reigns and Ambrose take on Strowman.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

tbp82 said:


> Angry that he got pushed aside for Stowman? Reigns comes to him because he knows the inner workings of the Wyatts?


I wouldnt say he got pushed aside...hes injured.

Ok, but why would Rowan say yes? Like I said before his injury he reunited with Harper because no one accepted him. So he returns just to go back to that? The plan was always for a full Wyatt Family reunion.


----------



## Anon Fisher (Aug 24, 2015)

Enter face Big Show version 20.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I see Baron Corbin

I hope they don't bring Rowan back to give him the Alicia Fox / Big Show treatment and turn him face again.


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

*Whos gonna save Reigns and Ambrose against the Wyatts?*

Dismantled for a second week in a row by Braun Stroman alone. Then you still have the other members. It stands to reason that a heavy hitter might be joining Reigns and Ambrose to take them on?


But who?

I'm guessing it might be Kane.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Whos gonna save Reigns and Ambrose against the Wyatts?*

The fourth member of The Shield - Kassius Ohno!


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Whos gonna save Reigns and Ambrose against the Wyatts?*


----------



## Sting nWo (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Whos gonna save Reigns and Ambrose against the Wyatts?*

To put over Braun as the new giant in WWE, I'd assume they'd make Big Show turn face for the 100th time and join Ambrose and Reigns. I know it wouldn't make a lot of sense, but they say Big Show gained respect for Reigns after beating him, so he'll help them fight the Wyatts (which will obviously lead to heel turn 101).


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Ambrose/Reigns/???*

While Rowan could very well make an early return, I think someone people haven't considered is Chris Jericho. Obviously Y2J and the Wyatts got history with each other so I think it would make a lot of sense for him to return to programming to help Ambrose & Reigns. Aside from those two I can't really think of anyone else aside from a couple of current active wrestlers such as Cesaro or Randy Orton.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Ambrose/Reigns/???*



Morningstar said:


> Who do you all think it's gonna team up with Ambrose and Reigns at Night of Champions? I've heard a lot of people say Erick Rowan, but we all know of his injured status. While he could very well make an early return, I think someone people haven't considered is Chris Jericho. Obviously Y2J and the Wyatts got history with each other so I think it would make a lot of sense for him to return to programming to help Ambrose & Reigns. Aside from those two I can't really think of anyone else aside from a couple of current active wrestlers such as Cesaro or Randy Orton. Thoughts?


I hope it's not Rowan. I want him to come back with Wyatts and make them the new power stable in WWE. No offense to Jericho. But to me, it has to be a big guy that helps them to go against Strowman. The only small guy that would make sense is Seth because the Shield as a unit is unstoppable. If Cesaro is done with Owens, I could see him being thrown in there.

Whoever it is, it will probably be just a one off partner just so they can even the odds and have The Wyatts go over. At least, that's what should happen.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

http://www.inquisitr.com/2395087/ww...ambrose-accidentally-revealed-on-wwe-website/

Check out the link

Accidentally revealed so they removed it.Check it out.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The Shield said:


> http://www.inquisitr.com/2395087/ww...ambrose-accidentally-revealed-on-wwe-website/
> 
> Check out the link
> 
> Accidentally revealed so they removed it.Check it out.




now wrestlingforum let the hate flow through you


----------



## UntilDawn (Sep 2, 2015)

For some reason, WWE accidentally revealed the partner to be Corbin and then got rid of the reveal announcement. Weird.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

God damn it WWE what the fuck are you doing leave the shield alone! I mean one of the top stables ever why you got to cannibalize it!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I actually don't hate that, it makes the most sense in the world. mainly cause Corbin looks like a prison yard brawler lol. deffo Ambrose's pal lol.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Vince: Okay guys, we need someone to join Dean and Roman
Creative member 1: Baron Corbin!
Creative member 2: but he's the lone wo... *Vince interrupts*
Vince: GENIUS!!!
:vince5


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Corbin would be absolutely perfect. Good size, a presense, a look, easy to turn heel in the future.

perfect


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So, not only does Ambrose have to carry Reigns, he has to carry Corbin as well?

God damn Vince, why do you hate the Ambrose Asylum?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I see Dean will be doubling his load on being the workhorse now with Corbin joining...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

NasJayz said:


>


Some people are saying this is fake, but I'm not so sure. To put Corbin in this someone had to have squeezed him in behind Reigns and Harper. On top of that the outline for Reigns and Harper is perfect. I think it's real.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Some people are saying this is fake, but I'm not so sure. To put Corbin in this someone had to have squeezed him in behind Reigns and Harper. On top of that the outline for Reigns and Harper is perfect. I think it's real.


They've used good renders. Of course it's fake.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Erik. said:


> They've used good renders. Of course it's fake.


It doesn't matter how good the Corbin render is. You still have to put him behind Reigns and Harper.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I think they should wait to reunite the shield once *HHH vs Rollins feud gets going*. They can basically make it so that Rollins is out of friends and has his back to the corner and then Ambrose and Reigns will come to his rescue.


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

Hopefully not but, probably, Big Show. It's time for his annual turn.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I just hope it isn't someone who couldn't afford to lose(i.e. a returning Bryan or Kane to a lesser extent) because the Wyatts NEED to win this match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It doesn't matter how good the Corbin render is. You still have to put him behind Reigns and Harper.


I meant the Reigns and Harper renders..


----------



## Dolph Moxley (Aug 19, 2015)

Masked Kane, I Really can't think of anywhere else they can fit him into now since the Oppurtunity to Help Taker has passed. (And I REALLY want to see the Mask again.)


----------

